
Stacks-cli: Analyze a website’s stack from the terminal - goldxfive
https://github.com/WeiChiaChang/stacks-cli
======
deltaprotocol
There is also another reason to use this over an extension: privacy. Last I
saw the browser extensions worked automatically for all pages, thus sending
all your browsing habits to some random place. Quite serious if you ask me.

That said, they may have changed or I may have missed extensions that aren't
pervasive.

Awesome work! Thanks!

~~~
cdancette
It's a wrapper over wappalyzer which is a chrome extension, why would this
avoid sending your data to wappalyzer servers?

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Presumably it does the same thing, sure, but isn't active on every page you
visit, only those you drop into a shell and run it against. So it gives you
the same sort of results without having to enable and disable the extension in
the browser.

------
foofoobar
There is also
[https://github.com/rverton/webanalyze](https://github.com/rverton/webanalyze)
which is a Go port of Wappalyzer. It makes use of the Wappalyzer apps.json
definition file.

------
heipei
Author himself points to Wappalyzer himself which does the same thing, either
as a service or a Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wappalyzer/gppongm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wappalyzer/gppongmhjkpfnbhagpmjfkannfbllamg?hl=en)
/ [https://www.wappalyzer.com/](https://www.wappalyzer.com/)

~~~
ship_it
Author also uses Wappalyzer data. The CLI is basically few lines of code.

~~~
goldxfive
Hello, I'm the author of stacks-cli,and yes just like you said, stacks-cli
just another tool based on wappalyzer this npm module and was a side project
of mine built in my spare time, but I think the most important core value of
stacks-cli is that you can still have another options when choosing tools. I
mean you can choose to install browser extension or just installing stacks-
cli. For my situation, there's two reasons, the first one is that I don't
wanna too many redundant extensions in my browser especially Chrome already
ate too many RAM of my laptop. The other one is I'm a CLI lover, just that
simple.

~~~
ship_it
I don't mind, enjoy doing what you want. Is it worth posting on HN, I'm not
sure, but let that be your decision too. Cheers.

------
neilcarpenter
First line in README is a bit misleading IMO - it implies that this tool has
been built as an alternative to Wappalyzer, but it's actually using the
Wappalyzer Node module
([https://www.npmjs.com/package/wappalyzer](https://www.npmjs.com/package/wappalyzer)).
Maybe naming it `wappalyzer-cli` would make more sense.

------
trengrj
I just use BuiltWith.com for this.

------
rootlocus
Are javascript runtime dependencies considered part of "the stack"?

------
m0ck
What is with the trend to stuff emojis everywhere? It looks childish and does
not improve readability at all.

~~~
Froyoh
How is it childish?

~~~
m0ck
It is the same reason, why I don't like when companies use buzzwords like
"code ninjas" instead of "developers" in their job listings. This gives me an
impression, that you think I'm incapable of understanding basic words and
terms and you need to describe it with images and pop references for me, which
is weird because these kind of articles are usually oriented towards tech
savvy people and not general public. And/Or you are trying to look very "hip"
and "cool", which is not a bad thing, but I find it a little bit annoying.
This is job offer/github app, not your Tinder bio.

Finally, in this specific case the use of emojis is so over the top it
distracts me from the actual content.

I'm generally all for fun, but this feels like insulting the reader's
intelligence to me.

